
Ask HN: Do you have any resource for building real-time game servers? - kevindeasis
ie: agar.io, sliter.io, pokemon go, etc.<p>I&#x27;m asking for resources as I can&#x27;t seem to find any guides for best practices (architecture, schema, etc.) and I don&#x27;t want to make bad decisions for my project.<p>At the moment I&#x27;m using Golang in the backend with  Memcache and the client is in the browser (vanilla js) using sockets. However, I&#x27;ll migrate it to mobile later on.
======
kevindeasis
Right now I'm looking at these

[https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1w746u/interested_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1w746u/interested_in_mmo_server_architecture/)

[https://github.com/huytd/agar.io-clone/wiki/Game-
Architectur...](https://github.com/huytd/agar.io-clone/wiki/Game-Architecture)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9633252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9633252)

